# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Вишакханья

## Krishnachandra das

Из кого делали Вишакханью и какова ее дальнейшая судьба? Была ли у неё личная жизнь, или она полностью посвящала себя в служении своему царю?

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Шрила Прабхупада пишет, что из истории известно, что в былые времена политики часто прибегали к услугам красивых девушек, которых превращали в виша-каний. В тела этих девушек с детства вводили небольшие дозы яда, так что со временем у них вырабатывался иммунитет к этому яду, но сами они при этом становились настолько ядовитыми, что одного их поцелуя было достаточно, чтобы убить человека. Этих девушек подсылали к врагу, и они убивали его своим поцелуем. Мировая история знает немало примеров героев, которые пали жертвой женских чар. Говорят, что их ввел в практику Чанакья Пандит. А для того, чтобы у них была личная жизнь, партнер должен был быть не менее ядовит  :smilies:

----------

